# My current setup - a work in progress



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

Playing about with shelving ideas in a attempt to keep everything together and easily accessible. Thinking about Philips Hue Lighting LED strips under the shelf to give a bit of light / colour accents.

Also looking to plumb in via a BWT system. Getting water there is easy, the waste; not so simple.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Stuart

you have an identical set up to me, one question, how long does it take you to grind 18 grams of beans, everywhere I read says up to 8 secs but it is taking me 14.5 secs, not that it's a problem I am just curious.

set up looking really good

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice. Unless you're heavily invested in Hue lights, I'd recommend looking at LIFX Z strips over Hue ones. Brighter colours, faster response and the ability to have 8 different colours per 1m strip.

Oh, and no hub needed. On a good day you can get a 2m set for the same price as the Hue offering.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The plumbing set-up is interesting, lots of pipes just to get water in there...you decided not to conceal it and make a feature of it?


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

Hi Big Pete,

At present I've got a bag of Milkbuster from BB in the grinder and its typically 8-9sec for 18g. I'd say the same time (8-9sec) has been fairly consistent across all the coffees I've tried to date.


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

jymbob said:


> Nice. Unless you're heavily invested in Hue lights, I'd recommend looking at LIFX Z strips over Hue ones. Brighter colours, faster response and the ability to have 8 different colours per 1m strip.
> 
> Oh, and no hub needed. On a good day you can get a 2m set for the same price as the Hue offering.


Hi, Already waist deep with Hue lights. The strips are in the garage from a recent Amazon Prime sale. Just need a new Router bit to make the tracks and ill get it done. Wiring will be through the pipework for the shelves so fully hidden.


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Stuartb27 said:


> Hi, Already waist deep with Hue lights. The strips are in the garage from a recent Amazon Prime sale. Just need a new Router bit to make the tracks and ill get it done. Wiring will be through the pipework for the shelves so fully hidden.


Those Prime sales get me every time! Managed to stay on budget this year though. Looking forward to seeing the finished result


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> The plumbing set-up is interesting, lots of pipes just to get water in there...you decided not to conceal it and make a feature of it?


Black Pipes are just for the shelving. Ive always fancied a shelving setup using Malleable Black iron Pipe, so this was an opportunity to see what it would look like. Probably an acquired taste?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Stuartb27 said:


> Black Pipes are just for the shelving. Ive always fancied a shelving setup using Malleable Black iron Pipe, so this was an opportunity to see what it would look like. Probably an acquired taste?


Reminds me of @Scotford's place; Federation in Brixton Village, but I am working from memory that might have faded. I really like the look of your coffee station there!


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks all for the kind words. Just need to figure out how to use it properly.......


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks all for the kind words. Just need to figure out how to use it properly.......


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello Stuart.

Great set up and getting extremely popular the 'Industrial' look, unless you've lacquered the pipework as a matter of choice, another option is to very lightly go over the pipes with a burner then carefully wipe it over with brick acid, wash it with water and leave outside for a couple of days for it to lightly rust, then use a wax polish over it ..... not sure ..... try it on a bit of waste pipe.

Great machines these ECM's, what have you got your temps set at ?.

I needed to establish a separate area which I did using pallet wood. (No false colours), we had a few false starts but when it comes together, it certainly feels comfortable.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43238-OK-Folks-at-long-last-ready-to-show-my-coffee-corner

Jon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stuartb27 said:


> Black Pipes are just for the shelving. Ive always fancied a shelving setup using Malleable Black iron Pipe, so this was an opportunity to see what it would look like. Probably an acquired taste?


Ah...no I was kidding....nice use of the old iron pipework though.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stuartb27 said:


> Black Pipes are just for the shelving. Ive always fancied a shelving setup using Malleable Black iron Pipe, so this was an opportunity to see what it would look like. Probably an acquired taste?


I love it!


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Ah...no I was kidding....nice use of the old iron pipework though.


I did think that, but being new, thought I'd best be polite.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Stuartb27 said:


> Black Pipes are just for the shelving. Ive always fancied a shelving setup using Malleable Black iron Pipe, so this was an opportunity to see what it would look like. Probably an acquired taste?


The pipe shelving looks great. I used a similar idea to build a guinea pig enclosure - it was very satisfying clipping all the bits together! I can't tell from the photo but do you have anything connecting the front uprights to the back ones? Just wondering how it keeps stable (unless it is screwed into the worktop?)


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

ZappyAd said:


> The pipe shelving looks great. I used a similar idea to build a guinea pig enclosure - it was very satisfying clipping all the bits together! I can't tell from the photo but do you have anything connecting the front uprights to the back ones? Just wondering how it keeps stable (unless it is screwed into the worktop?)


There a link joining the two sides across the centre at the top.

It 200mm wide, and is very stable on its own. The shelf is attached to this centre link, and is a tight fit onto the supports on the underside.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm hoping to do a set of lounge shelving in black iron pipe work......where did you source your pipes and fittings?


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> I'm hoping to do a set of lounge shelving in black iron pipe work......where did you source your pipes and fittings?


From here; https://www.jtmplumbing.co.uk

If I was doing a big job I would probably source the pipe from somewhere else and cut /thread myself. This site was convenient for this small job.

They do seem to supply / thread the pipe in a combination of square and tapped threads (for different lengths) which may cause issues for any critical measurements.

Fitting seemed to be a good price and delivery was next day.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stunning arrangement!

Love the piping, well done









Coffee corner creativity rocks.

Give me more











xpresso said:


> another option is to very lightly go over the pipes with a burner then carefully wipe it over with brick acid, wash it with water and leave outside for a couple of days for it to lightly rust, then use a wax polish over it ..... not sure ..... try it on a bit of waste pipe.


for the last part you want to look into using Owatrol


----------



## Guangyeow (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice set up, Big fan of the atom here


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

Latest addition to the pipework stand. I've polished the copper. Going to see how it settles in, before deciding if it stays polished or gets some other type of coating.

Thoughts or comments welcome?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

A good Lacquer, Matt or Satin finish, for my two penny worth, but why the break to copper Stuart?.

I've not forgotten t'other idea but we are several weeks away.

Jon.


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

Easier to make the required shape in copper, plus I had the bits in the garage


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Stuartb27 said:


> Easier to make the required shape in copper, plus I had the bits in the garage


Cannot disagree with that Stuart.

Jon.


----------

